# Jonah and the Duck



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That is too funny. I don’t know why that duck was so motivated to follow???


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwww so cute!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

LJack said:


> That is too funny. I don’t know why that duck was so motivated to follow???


I threw the bumper for about 30 mins. with both of them swimming out and back together. We were starting to draw a pretty large crowd so I finally stopped.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Ha! The duck seems to want to race.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

lol the two seem like they would get along quite well


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

OMG so funny. What a great video! My Bear loves birds too.

Bear, 14 mos old, with Milo our parakeet.


----------

